# Crazy shedding! Is this normal??



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

My 10 y/o GS Ellie has always been a shedder (aren't they all?) but this summer she has been shedding chunks of fur. They're like big tufts of it. You can actually pull chunks of hair out of her. You can't see any skin or anything, but there is TONS of fur everywhere. I could brush her for hours and hair will still come off. Does this sound normal? She's acting fine otherwise. Thanks for your help - again!


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds normal to me. We had a when I was a kid that was an outside dog, she would blow coat twice a year .. makes a huge mess.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Being 10 years old, and being what you consider more shedding than usual, I would consider having the thyroid checked.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

When my girls shed and blow their coats (normally twice a year) I am pulling chunks out for a few weeks







its a very messy process .... thank goodness for my dyson though


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just had Arwen in for abnormal shedding and not cleaning herself well. Anyway her bloodwork came back with low thyroid function. She is eight years old. This is fixed by giving her thyroxine twice a day. Not terribly expensive. This is common in older dogs.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

I guess I will have to take her in to be tested. She cleans herself plenty. The only abnormal thing to me is the big chunks of fur. She's had little chunks here and there before, but this seems a little excessive.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boy is 2 years old and he sheds like crazy.
i can pull out tufts of fur. when we're out walking you can see
the hair falling off of him. i use a pin brush and an under coat
rake. you know the plastic bag you get from the Supermarket
when you're checking out. i can fill one with each brushing.


----------



## nkrz (Aug 16, 2009)

My GS just started shedding, and I wondered what would be the best brushes to get for her...any ideas anyone? She's an absolute terror to brush, so it usually takes two people to do it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

An undercoat rake and pin brush are nice for the stock coated dogs. Just start out while your dog is in a sleepy relaxed state. Most dogs enjoy it when it isn't forced on them.


----------

